# French vets



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just returned from France. 
We usually use the vet at Ardres but decided to stay at Gravelines this time and so it was convenient to use the vet there. I had read on here that he was grumpy and expensive so my expectations were not high :lol: 

Well he wasn't grumpy (I put it down to my charm - Chris says it was the dog's) but he was blooming expensive! We supplied our own Frontline and he charged 48 euros!! Then he didn't fill in the "fit for travel" bit so we went back. His receptionist explained that it was a requirement but they did it anyway. He also had to read his notes on what to do.

While we stayed at Gravelines the german couple in the next van found a kitten in a sack with two other dead ones. It was about six weeks old. They said they would keep it so we dug out some tuna and sardines etc to help them out. The next morning I notice the chap is searching for something in the undergrowth and presume he has lost the kitten.
Well I was right because they drove off and we heard the poor thing mewing. Gypsy kindly pointed out its hidey hole and we managed to catch it. 
The poor thing was just skin and bone, covered in muck and those tiny burrs. Do we went down to Lidl's and got some cat food which she wolfed down.
What to do now?? I was really cross with the german couple because we obviously couldn't take her home, much as I would have loved to. 
Anyway we took her to the vet we had just used and asked, in broken French, if they would find her a good home which is what they agreed to do (I hope!).
Oooh but me heartstrings were a-tugging


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Not all of the vets fill in the "fit to travel" section.

Our page is full for that bit anyway. It seems they don't look at that only the tick and worm pages and of course the microchip and anti rabies section.

I think if you were going by plane they would be concerned re the "fit to Travel"


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes you are probably right Rita. I expect it replaces part of the old "health certificate" which was necessary pre Pet Passport for pets that are going to another country.


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Like Rita's, the "Fit to travel" page has been full for a while and our UK vet has confirmed completion of this page is NOT a requirement of the Pet Passport Scheme for UK re-entry when coming-in by ferry or rail crossing.

Brian.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Can't say I've ever found the Gravelines Vet grumpy. He always smiles when taking my money  

We don't go there anymore as we try to arrange a Vet visit at least a 100 miles away from Calais and for the past 3 trips have only paid between 10 and 15 Euros.

We should start a logbook of Vets, locations and prices as ripoff Calais (and surrounding areas) is adding to the cost of already higher priced holidays


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes let's do that. Then we could make it a sticky. I have just given the price of Gravelines at 48 euros not including Frontline. Ardres was, from memory, roughly the same price but with Frontline included.

Then I have to get my head around organising my holiday so that I end up at that cheaper vet's at the right time to give us time to get to Calais 8O 

It didn't work out this time but we considered Joinville. It is a nice little aire and we know there is a vet in town. Has anyone used them and if so what were their prices like?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Can't say I've ever found the Gravelines Vet grumpy. He always smiles when taking my money
> 
> We don't go there anymore as we try to arrange a Vet visit at least a 100 miles away from Calais and for the past 3 trips have only paid between 10 and 15 Euros.
> 
> We should start a logbook of Vets, locations and prices as ripoff Calais (and surrounding areas) is adding to the cost of already higher priced holidays


What a good idea. 

Thought we were doing well at 26€ but 10 to 15€ even better  would love to know where they are.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Yes let's do that. Then we could make it a sticky. I have just given the price of Gravelines at 48 euros not including Frontline. Ardres was, from memory, roughly the same price but with Frontline included.
> 
> Then I have to get my head around organising my holiday so that I end up at that cheaper vet's at the right time to give us time to get to Calais 8O
> 
> It didn't work out this time but we considered Joinville. It is a nice little aire and we know there is a vet in town. Has anyone used them and if so what were their prices like?


We went to the Vet at Joinville last year and stayed at the aire by the canal.

Its a lovely Vet surgery and new. The only thing is the pet scanner.

Our dog having had her microchip when she was 6 months and is now 12 years old. Their pet scanner didn't work on her chip!( the vet said it was for the newer microchips).

We were very nervous arriving at pets passport control at the Shuttle just in case it wasn't working. But it was and all was ok.

However really the Frontline and Drontal should be given once the microchip has been checked so they know it is the right dog. In practise the vets often forget unless you remind them.

However that was the only vets we have come across where their scanner didn't work on our dogs microchip.

If I remember correctly we paid 24€ in 2008.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We've got the same problem with our cats,aged 13 and 14,we went and purchased a multi function scanner that reads everything. :lol: 

tony


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> We've got the same problem with our cats,aged 13 and 14,we went and purchased a multi function scanner that reads everything. :lol:
> 
> tony


Thanks tony,

Please tell me more, where can I buy one and how much please.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree we should start a "directory of vets" my little man is only nearly 2 so he has only been over twice. 
The vets in Cherbourg last year were a bit intimidating but efficient and it could have been my nerves about first time rather than the vet. He gave drontal injection (I was horrified, he never gave me the option of tablet so I assumed the normal practice) and Frontline at appx from memory 40 ish euros.

I would disagree about rip off Calais, Christiane Petry was lovely, we went in half an hour late for the appointment as she had a client in prior to us that obviously took a while. I have read on a previous thread that someone said she saw all the french first, but that didnt happen to us. Because we were late she asked if we wanted the original time stated for the crossing, but we didnt need it. She also produced some corned beef for the Drontal to go into! Frontline and Drontal included at 34 euros as quoted on the phone and I bought a Scalibor collar off her cheaper then our Uk vets!

Also mega handy for the aire and plenty of parking anyway.

Don't forget the charges are animal weight related so we cant all really compare to much.

15-20 euros sounds good though!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes some vets give an injection rather than tablets.

However we now go armed with our own Frontline and Drontal. (often bought online).

Having said that we have bought Frontline in France both the ordinary one and the Frontline Combo (you need a vets prescription in the UK to buy Frontline combo online).

We also tend to buy Advantix, scalibor collar in France as its cheaper.

Having Frontline and Drontal with us helps with the cost at the end of the holiday (when you have less money :wink: ).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Rita, when swmbo gets in, she can dig out the info, I'll be back in touch.

tony


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:wink: I have got a scanner too for piece of mind cost about 40 quid but will only read new ISO chips (I think thats right) Google searched it 
I do know that off the beaten tracks vets have been known not to be able to do the passport thing and have poor scanners. I think the scanners to do all are about £100. Will look and pm you Rita


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Rita, info as promised,

http://www.pet-detect.com/view_product.php?p_id=4

tony


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Lisa & Gemmy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes - if we do a directory we will have to state the weight of the dog. Of course if we supply the drugs then the weight will not be a factor. That was why I was so amazed at 48 euros when I supplied the Frontline! I will check the cost of Milbemax for a 26kg dog at the vets (if I remember  ) so that it can be factored out of the cost.


----------

